# HELP please! Technicolor TG582n router



## lockygirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I don't know whether I am posting this in the correct forum but here goes! I recently moved to Utility Warehouse and as part of their package I received this wireless router. The Ethernet light and the Internet light seem to flash together at random causing me to lose my internet connection on a regular basis. A message then comes up saying something about a DSL??
I can put up with that for the moment but the other problem is that I can't access the internet from my phone anymore and my laptop doesn't want to connect either. 
As you can probably tell, I am not a computer person! This is what I do on my laptop!
I click on 'view available networks'....my router is listed in the list but it is security enabled. I click to connect and it asks me for a 'network key'. Underneath my router it says "Network Name" and then the same letters and numbers that are already on the list....I have been typing this in again????Is ths correct?? Under that is a 'Wireless key' which I am inputting when it asks me for my WPA.
The other info I have under the router is...SN (SERIAL NUMBER??) , GW (no idea what this is!), MAC and Access Key.
I am inputting the right information???
Help ...please!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Under that is a 'Wireless key' which I am inputting when it asks me for my WPA.


 this is the one I think you need 
Do not use the SSID name - that is the name the wireless broadcast - you use that just to find your wireless on the list and connect
You dont need the serial number - that is the serial number of the router 


> MAC and Access Key.
> I am inputting the right information???


You should not need the MAC info - Not sure about the access Key that sounds like it maybe required 

But I would start by using the 


> Under that is a 'Wireless key' which I am inputting when it asks me for my WPA.


 Maje sure you type that in exactly - capital letters - must be in capitals and small letter - must be in small letters

I have moved to the networking forum 

you may also need to remove any wireless profiles saved on the PC - so you start with a fresh connection
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- Vista/Windows7:*
FAQ - Welcome to TP-LINK
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- XP*
FAQ - Welcome to TP-LINK
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

once you have a wireless connection - we can look into the dsl disconnecting 
often the lights can flash if data is being transferred - the DSL light should be solid 

post back exactly how the lights are when its working and then post back the lights when disconnected 
there are some tests to try PING Tests and ipconfig /all when its working and then repeat the tests when it disconnects 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

